# Akward or Weird Facts About Yourself



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

what weird habits do you have, eating habits, random facts, or something really awkward or personal

funny conversations are bound to happen 


PS i just noticed i spelled awkward wrong


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 29, 2008)

I. Really. Fucking. Love. Soccer.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 29, 2008)

I love the heels on a loaf of bread.  I also eat the outside of the toast first...


----------



## Monak (Jun 29, 2008)

I can give myself a footjob


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a weird way of eating seeds. I peel of every layer of the 'skin' on them, then split them in half and only then eat them. It just feels weird to do it normaly. Is it OCD yet?
But I definitely have an obsession with biting nails and the skin around them. I just HAVE to do it. If there's any irregularity I just start to nibble on it, or use something sharp when it's to small to nibble, just to make it smooth, sometimes fianlly getting through the nail to the skin unterneath in the process. I also bite off any hardened piece of skin around the nails.



Monak said:


> I can give myself a footjob




(requiring assistance from The Pear)


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm a furry.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> I'm a furry.



Fuck, there goes my witty reply.


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Jun 29, 2008)

Monak said:


> I can give myself a footjob


This interests me...


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

I can grab my entire ribcage. I get jealous easily, and I go crazy when someone uses the word faggot just because they can.... don't even say it please.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> But I definitely have an obsession with biting nails and the skin around them. I just HAVE to do it. If there's any irregularity I just start to nibble on it, or use something sharp when it's to small to nibble, just to make it smooth, sometimes fianlly getting through the nail to the skin unterneath in the process. I also bite off any hardened piece of skin around the nails.



I do that as well! My fingers have just got used to it and so now the skin is thicker there so I don't draw blood as often as I used to.
I suppose this one could be classed as awkward: When I get my monthly it renders me immovable due to pain (or at least did until I got my medication).


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I do that as well! My fingers have just got used to it and so now the skin is thicker there so I don't draw blood as often as I used to.
> I suppose this one could be classed as awkward: When I get my monthly it renders me immovable due to pain (or at least did until I got my medication).



yea, I'm the same excact way! plus, awkwardly enough, on that subject, I'm so used to literally having my fingers in my mouth (from the chewing), that when I don't, I get this unusually/unpleasent dry feeling around my fingers, so I feel like I have to lick my fingers... ugh, I hate it


----------



## Thorne (Jun 29, 2008)

I can vibrate by eyeballs.

I can fill and empty the viens in my arm with blood consciously.

My scream can reach 110 Db. I have deafened someone in one ear with it temporarily.

My hair reaches my butt. I've not had a haircut in 4 years.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I go crazy when someone uses the word faggot just because they can.... don't even say it please.


ARGH

Why did you say that!?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jun 29, 2008)

Thorne said:


> I can vibrate by eyeballs.



Oh yeh, I can do that as well XD
It seriously freaks people out.
Also, I can bend the tips of my fingers at right angles to the rest of the finger. It freaks people out as well.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

I can stretch my legs over my head... yet I can't fucking suck my o... *cough* nevermind -_-


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm addicted to Mr Brains pork faggots. They're delicious.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I'm addicted to Mr Brains pork faggots. They're delicious.



it's actually called, pork faggots? or did you just previously read my other post, and think it would be funny to say that word?


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 29, 2008)

I've beaten Resident Evil 4 for the PS2 in 13 hours.
I have a birthmark that looks like a double ear piercing.
I can make my stomach muscles undulate.
I am allergic to cantaloupe.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I've beaten Resident Evil 4 for the PS2 in 13 hours.



I've also beaten RE4 at least 9 times.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> it's actually called, pork faggots? or did you just previously read my other post, and think it would be funny to say that word?



You can google them if you want, they've been going for years. Mmm yes, pork faggots. That's "Mr Brains" pork faggots. Or it could be Mr Brain's pork faggots, I forget which. Lovely lovely pork faggots. I used to have faggots a lot when I was younger. You should try faggots too.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

im allergic to birch trees
can put feet behind my head, well almost, if i do it hurts a bit X3
whenever i drink water i shudder, or urinate for that matter, i dont know why
ive drank coffee since i was 7 years old
i do not drink water cause it tastes bad with all those minerals in it
im as cocky as hell and a know it all
i also chew on the skin and nails on my fingers, it annoys me so much X3
and give me a lil while ill think of some more X3


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I've also beaten RE4 at least 9 times.



Well, what's kinda sad, is that I played for 2 hours one day, then I played for 11 hours straight the next day.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

Ummm i can't think of any so watch this space...

And for szopaw i seen him mention the pear so.. here


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> can put feet behind my head, well almost, if i do it hurts a bit X3



hehe, so can I, and it doesn't hurt me XD

and seriously... enough with purposely saying the word faggot... I'm just saying, it's like... hurtful TT_TT


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hehe, so can I, and it doesn't hurt me XD
> 
> and seriously... enough with purposely saying the word faggot... I'm just saying, it's like... hurtful TT_TT


 
Faggot is a scottish word for some type of food i dunno which... so it ain't hurtful when used in that context


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

Monak said:


> I can give myself a footjob



this is indeed an odd ability.

i can always pop my fingers.

eh thats about it.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

Monak said:


> I can give myself a footjob


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Faggot is a scottish word for some type of food i dunno which... so it ain't hurtful when used in that context



oh, I know, I just asked him if this food was really called pork faggots, and he kinda purposely overused the word in his last post...


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Faggot is a scottish word for some type of food i dunno which... so it ain't hurtful when used in that context



Oh faggots are Scottish? You learn something new every day. Also, faggots are squat, vaguely cylindrical pork... things. No idea how you go about making a faggot though, they have an interesting texture.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Oh faggots are Scottish? You learn something new every day. Also, faggots are squat, vaguely cylindrical pork... things. No idea how you go about making a faggot though, they have an interesting texture.



ok... on to other peoples weird or awkward facts T_T


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

i can pop my fingers out of their sockets, but only on my left hand

i can crack all joints in my fingers, thats 3 on each finger 

i know 101 ways to kill a man with my thumb


----------



## Nocturne (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm ticklish to the point where someone just has to make tickling motions at me to make me beg for mercy.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i can pop my fingers out of their sockets, but only on my left hand



kinda similiar with me. I can dislocate my left shoulder... lol, it's great, cause at this one party, I grabbed my left arm, and pulled down on it, and started screaming, "omfg! my shoulder!" and everyone starts running to me to see if I'm ok XD

and nocturne: I like your quote XD


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

Lets see. well...

Im extremly addicted to soda and or anything caffine
Im very flexible
every time i enter a car, i have to adjust the seat to just the exact height. 


yeah that's about it sadly


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


>


 
Oh no you didn't 

(pear me will you my revenge will be swift)


----------



## Thorne (Jun 29, 2008)

There is no scottish food called a faggot. It's a food from england. We Scots would never be so retarded as to call a food a faggot.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faggot_(food)


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i can pop my fingers out of their sockets, but only on my left hand
> 
> i can crack all joints in my fingers, thats 3 on each finger
> 
> i know 101 ways to kill a man with my thumb


 
101 ways mind pming me with each way so i know your telling the truth


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> every time i enter a car, i have to adjust the seat to just the exact height.



uh oh, I sense OCD XD. tis ok though, OCD is what makes people more interesting. like, for me, I used to NOT be able to step over a crack, and it had to be two steps per sidewalk square XD

but now, I've gotten worse, like now I'll blink twice in accordance shrugging my shoulders twice. weird eh? yea, people have confronted me about it at school XD


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


>


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

Thorne said:


> There is no scottish food called a faggot. It's a food from england. We Scots would never be so retarded as to call a food a faggot.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faggot_(food)


 
Meh my mistake i just remember my dad telling me it's a food from Scotland so err sorry


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

oh gods.... what have you DONE retrocorn?!


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> uh oh, I sense OCD XD. tis ok though, OCD is what makes people more interesting. like, for me, I used to NOT be able to step over a crack, and it had to be two steps per sidewalk square XD
> 
> but now, I've gotten worse, like now I'll blink twice in accordance shrugging my shoulders twice. weird eh? yea, people have confronted me about it at school XD



LOL yeah it is weird. I dont think i have OCD though. I do, however have ADHD. I've also been known to complain to my parents when the gas tank in the car gets low


----------



## Thorne (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Meh my mistake i just remember my dad telling me it's a food from Scotland so err sorry



XD no probs.

We got haggis.

FUCKING HAGGIS YEAH.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yea, I'm the same excact way! plus, awkwardly enough, on that subject, I'm so used to literally having my fingers in my mouth (from the chewing), that when I don't, I get this unusually/unpleasent dry feeling around my fingers, so I feel like I have to lick my fingers... ugh, I hate it



I don't feel anything in my fingers, but instead get the urge to chew on something. Anything. I have a set of things for chewing on my desk.



Thorne said:


> My scream can reach 110 Db. I have deafened someone in one ear with it temporarily.



This is just neat... I also have quite the roar, I'd have to try out how many Db it is.



ramsay_baggins said:


> Oh yeh, I can do that as well XD
> It seriously freaks people out.
> Also, I can bend the tips of my fingers at right angles to the rest of the finger. It freaks people out as well.



Shit, I'm not surprised it freaks people out. My friend could do that and it was... Well, weird. Can you also touch your forearm with your thumb?
BTW - Yup, talking about your period in a mostly male enviroment could be definitely classes as awkward 



LonelyFox said:


> i know 101 ways to kill a man with my thumb



As long as you can joke about it it's good. But my brother's friend was in the Special Ops. He was seriously terrified of getting into fights. Because he did't know how to fight, just how to kill swiftly.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> kinda similiar with me. I can dislocate my left shoulder... lol, it's great, cause at this one party, I grabbed my left arm, and pulled down on it, and started screaming, "omfg! my shoulder!" and everyone starts running to me to see if I'm ok XD



I can also dislocate my shoulders, but I can do it on both sides.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> LOL yeah it is weird. I dont think i have OCD though. I do, however have ADHD. I've also been known to complain to my parents when the gas tank in the car gets low



now I feel left out XD yea, I was diagnosed with ADHD, but it was until my psychiatrist told me what I do is considered OCD, that I relised... I'm special and interesting! yay!


----------



## Dyluck (Jun 29, 2008)

I like men with vaginae.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I can also dislocate my shoulders, but I can do it on both sides.



yea, I can do my right arm also, but you have to feel it to notice it. it isn't really noticeable on my right arm, but I can make it look like my left arm was literally torn out of my socket XD


----------



## Thorne (Jun 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like men with vaginae.



Thats such a better plural.

But isn't a man with a vagina female? BOGGLE.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like men with vaginae.



I think you win...


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> now I feel left out XD yea, I was diagnosed with ADHD, but it was until my psychiatrist told me what I do is considered OCD, that I relised... I'm special and interesting! yay!



It's ok, were all speical in our own way, some more then others XD

but hey, having ADHD can be fun, it's awesome being hyper, it's more fun


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> It's ok, were all speical in our own way, some more then others XD
> 
> but hey, having ADHD can be fun, it's awesome being hyper, it's more fun



yet my parents call me emo because I'm not hyper enough. hmph.


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jun 29, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Oh yeh, I can do that as well XD
> It seriously freaks people out.
> Also, I can bend the tips of my fingers at right angles to the rest of the finger. It freaks people out as well.


I can do that too!  I actually play guitar hero that way sometimes :X

I guess my weird thing is I like the feeling of numbness you get when your foot/arm falls asleep and the blood rushes back.  I have freaked people out that way xD

also when i sing, i have to drop an octave usually :/


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

blinddragon667 said:


> I guess my weird thing is I like the feeling of numbness you get when your foot/arm falls asleep and the blood rushes back.  I have freaked people out that way xD



oh, I thought everybody liked that feeling... o_0'

the one thing I hate, yet love about numbness in my feet, is when you get up to walk afterwards, it starts getting extremely tingly, and you don't wanna move, cause it feels so weird XD


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

Thorne said:


> There is no scottish food called a faggot. It's a food from england. We Scots would never be so retarded as to call a food a faggot.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faggot_(food)



"I've got nothing against faggots, I just don't fancy them." XD

Ah, and it's Mr Brain's pork faggots, there we go. I didn't realise the original faggots were almost like haggis.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> "I've got nothing against faggots, I just don't fancy them." XD
> 
> Ah, and it's Mr Brain's pork faggots, there we go. I didn't realise the original faggots were almost like haggis.



next discussion please


----------



## Cero (Jun 29, 2008)

I can vibrate my eyeballs and I can bend my arms backwards at the elbow


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> next discussion please


 
Ok then.... umm i guess the next disscussion should be about weird facts about yourself as this is what the threads about 

and lolwut pears of course


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Ok then.... umm i guess the next disscussion should be about weird facts about yourself as this is what the threads about
> 
> and lolwut pears of course



I mean, please let's just let the faggot thing go


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

ive been privately trained by 2 different senseis at the same time in 7 martial arts since i was 4, i am not afraid to get into hand to hand combat, i can and will seriously harm or disfigure you, and if it need be, kill you if in a serious predicament...

watch out my favs are snapping the arms and choking people


----------



## Jack (Jun 29, 2008)

I can dilate my eyes at will, I am double jointed in shoulders and hips so I can dislocate them voluntarily. I am 16 years old and I stand 6'4", if you poke me in my ribs it will make me drop to my knees. and scraping sounds will painfully immobilize me.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I mean, please let's just let the faggot thing go


 
Ok then i thought we had.. it went about two years ago (internet time)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> ive been privately trained by 2 different senseis at the same time in 7 martial arts since i was 4, i am not afraid to get into hand to hand combat, i can and will seriously harm or disfigure you, and if it need be, kill you if in a serious predicament...
> 
> watch out my favs are snapping the arms and choking people



thank god I'm not your enemy 0_0

you're my friend... please dun hurt me!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

i got double jointed thumbs... yay i thought of something

And lonelyfox... err you like snapping arms and choking people 0.o... it's good that we made up for the pear thing.. eh XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Ok then i thought we had.. it went about two years ago (internet time)



ok mister need to have the last word T_T

anyway, another weird fact about myself... I had... fun last night, with 2 different guys


----------



## Thorne (Jun 29, 2008)

Ooh ohh I got one.

I have no wisdom teeth. I'm a more evolved version of a human than anyone that does!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok mister need to have the last word T_T
> 
> anyway, another weird fact about myself... I had... fun last night, with 2 different guys




hmmmm *wonders off in long daydream then snaps back to reality*

anyways ive been more trained in the locks and throws so get even close to me and ur fucked 

if i need to ive always wanted to test my muay thai skills htough, or brazilian kickboxing 

if u throw a punch and DONT hit me, or hit me and dont pull back fast enough, that arm is as good as gone, pivot, arm on elbow, body weight drop and SNAP its outa there all in less than a second


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Ooh ohh I got one.
> 
> I have no wisdom teeth. I'm a more evolved version of a human than anyone that does!



oh... looks like someone is finally evolving... next step is losing your pinky finger XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok mister need to have the last word T_T
> 
> anyway, another weird fact about myself... I had... fun last night, with 2 different guys


 
Well you know me...  and err fun last night with 2 different guys... Gooo YOU!!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

neko is ur avvy from the pokemon version of caramelldansen?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Ooh ohh I got one.
> 
> I have no wisdom teeth. I'm a more evolved version of a human than anyone that does!



Yet. I don't have them either, but I can feel the suckers coming out. Everyone get their wisdom teeth late. That's why their called such.


----------



## Arbiter (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> yet my parents call me emo because I'm not hyper enough. hmph.



that's just messed up


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> neko is ur avvy from the pokemon version of caramelldansen?



yea, lol, I saw it on youtube, I just thought it was extremely cute... unfortunately they won't move in my avi (move! stupid pikachu's TT_TT) well, it beats having the same FA mascot bobbing head avi that I see everywhere (even though I use that avi for my main FA page XD

and thnx Mr. fox, I know, I'm irresistible XD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

my friends think im emo cause i wear all black, never turn on the lights in my room, never go outside, and many other things

but im not, i just look damn sexy in black >.>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> that's just messed up



heh, thnx for the caring =^_^= it's ok though, my parents are the type that when they see a single guy wearing a hoody walking down the street they just have to say "oh, look at that wigger, he's probably hopped up on drugs" -_-


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> oh, I thought everybody liked that feeling... o_0'
> 
> the one thing I hate, yet love about numbness in my feet, is when you get up to walk afterwards, it starts getting *extremely tingly*, and you don't wanna move, cause it feels so weird XD


that is the part i like!  It feels so weird, yeah, but i like it xD


----------



## Thorne (Jun 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Yet. I don't have them either, but I can feel the suckers coming out. Everyone get their wisdom teeth late. That's why their called such.



Awww poor you. 

I got my mouth xray'ed, I have no roots or no sign of them ever.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

yah it hurts like hell but i love it too <.<


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> my friends think im emo cause i wear all black, never turn on the lights in my room, never go outside, and many other things
> 
> *but im not, i just look damn sexy in black* >.>


 
Oh RLY? at least mix it up with dark blue or something XD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

my next best outfit is all light blue, then my dark blue set, i got a set for almsot every color.. except yellow and pink >.>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Oh RLY? at least mix it up with dark blue or something XD



heh, I'm a bright dresser. I usually wear a bright shirt/collar shirt, with tight (emo-ish) pants, and... wait, I forgot I have my picture on my page XD


----------



## Cero (Jun 29, 2008)

Whatever I wear it has to have blue in it somehow.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

i never wear tight pants, cause at Gym in middle school when we had to change it almost pulled down my boxers every time, so to save myself from that i got the baggy pants


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Awww poor you.
> 
> I got my mouth xray'ed, I have no roots or no sign of them ever.



Then you're weird  But seriously, that IS quite peculiar. Only watch out before you start going bold, that is also the next step in evolution


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

I like wearing a dark blue top with two different shades of dark blue XD and dark blue trousers.. but i wear white shoes so it evens it all out


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Then you're weird  But seriously, that IS quite peculiar. Only watch out before you start going bold, that is also the next step in evolution



omg, watch WALL-E... I think THAT'S the next step in evolution... it's almost like a horror film 0_0'


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

And Mr. Fox i see you have added me to your list.....

 care to join me in my dojo for a bit?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> And Mr. Fox i see you have added me to your list.....
> 
> care to join me in my dojo for a bit?



ok, first off, what is that list about? and second, I never understood what the fuck lulz meant...


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> And Mr. Fox i see you have added me to your list.....
> 
> care to join me in my dojo for a bit?


 
You don't know the list could be a nice list XD maybe the red names gives too much away eh anywhy nah i'm fight ya but all you have to do is go to your nearest volcano and jump into it and i'll be down there waiting.. get to it


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

lulz is pretty much lolz...


weird fact about myself to get back on topic: any song i listen to, my emotions almost instantly transform into what the song is trying to prtray, like after a sad song im sad, and an intense song im piped up for a fight, thats why before i ever go sparring i listen to my dragonforce songs X3


another interesting thought: i have NEVER lost a sparring match, and ive fought people of all different styles


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

I watched Ong-Bak twice and can now kill people with my little finger while jumping over a fence in slow motion.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ok, first off, what is that list about? and second, I never understood what the fuck lulz meant...


 
You can guess the list.. i may say later on XD and lulz like lol except more lulzier if you get what i mean


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> weird fact about myself to get back on topic: any song i listen to, my emotions almost instantly transform into what the song is trying to prtray, like after a sad song im sad, and an intense song im piped up for a fight, thats why before i ever go sparring i listen to my dragonforce songs X3
> 
> 
> another interesting thought: i have NEVER lost a sparring match, and ive fought people of all different styles



oh, the song thing, I understand completely, I'm the same way, which is why I listen to a lot of coldplay, it relaxes me.

lol, your interesting thought... way to stay on topic XD


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


>


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

weird fact: my friend gave me a double titty twister until i whistled the entire star spangled banner, i didnt even flinch or show any pain, i whistled it twice lol

i gained his respect that day 


and Viva La Vida by Coldplay is my themesong


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


>


 





and a death list oh noes i'm now scared


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

I once took on a gang of armed thugs trying to steal my ice cream and took out all 5 with just a plastic spoon. And I didn't spill my ice cream either.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> and Viva La Vida by Coldplay is my themesong



I think I love you


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I once took on a gang of armed thugs trying to steal my ice cream and took out all 5 with just a plastic spoon. And I didn't spill my ice cream either.



thats pimp ass to da max biznitch 


PS Neko im listening to it right now X3


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

My theme song is my name is jonas but thats a different thread which i saw a few days ago saying what your theme song is. So lonely your spamming your own thread 

Anywhy i once stopped a bank robbery with just a spoon and a bottle of whisky... aww those were the days!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> thats pimp ass to da max biznitch
> 
> 
> PS Neko im listening to it right now X3



oh, I'd also recommend violet hill by coldplay, another great song!

I think I'm putting you in my list of people I like (under my new quote)


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

another weird fact, my lesser fursona is an albino cockatiel O_O

*looks up violet hill*

ty for the song


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

Alright guys the list thing has to stop now XD i did a list but that doesn't mean everyone else on this thread has to do one XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Alright guys the list thing has to stop now XD i did a list but that doesn't mean everyone else on this thread has to do one XD



but I'm adding a list of people I like =^_^=


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

I once ate 17 pork faggots in one sitting, followed by a wafer thin mint.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> but I'm adding a list of people I like =^_^=


 
Wow i'm on it thats a surprise ^_^ ok your list is cool then 

anywho i once fell over and smashed my jaw took ages to heal


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> anywho i once feel over and smashed my jaw took ages to heal



ouch... the worst place to get hurt HAS to be the akyles tenent (omg I dunno how in hell you spell it XD).


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr. Fox is just sore cause he knows ima beat the shit outa him sooner or later 

PS Achille's Tendon

PSS listening to Violet Hill now


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Mr. Fox is just sore cause he knows ima beat the shit outa him sooner or later



nu! no violence! pwease?

oh, lol... smart ass T_T jk. it's just hard to spell ok? XD


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2008)

Heh, on any other forum youd get banned for the amount of spam that started to decompose here already XD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

its FA, anything can happen X3

and luckily i only fight as self defence, or SERIOUSLY provoked, itd go against my teachings...


besides i dont think Mr. Fox wants to be beat the crap outa by a 14 year old


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Wow i'm on it thats a surprise ^_^ ok your list is cool then
> 
> anywho i once fell over and smashed my jaw took ages to heal



whats the list for? 0_o

my name is in bold yay! ^_^


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 29, 2008)

I like Quaker Oatmeal Squares.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> whats the list for? 0_o
> 
> my name is in bold yay! ^_^



from my knowledge, you're on it for using his signature pear... you NEVER use his pear XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Heh, on any other forum youd get banned for the amount of spam that started to decompose here already XD


 
Hey don't you talk about spam you were the guy who called for the pear at the beginning of this thread and when the pear comes to a thread it is a spam thread 

And lonely don't be so angry at me we all know in a fight i would win XD

On topic i also have broken my arm before other then that i'm out of weird things about me XD 
and yeah breaking my arm isn't weird but oh well


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

i cant eat nuts, my teeth are so sensitive and it hurts like hell

cant eat chips sometimes either, and no sugary gummies

I prefer Chocolate soymilk to normal chocolate milk XD

PS our fighting is me an Mr. Fox's form of bonding, were really like two brothers who pick at each other

arent we? ^^


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i cant eat nuts, my teeth are so sensitive and it hurts like hell
> 
> cant eat chips sometimes either, and no sugary gummies
> 
> ...



you... me... Midwest fur fest... now! lol, I mean, in 5 months 

oh yea.. also, I think I said this before, but I MUST have some sort of immunity to sickness... I haven't been sick since the time I got asthma when I was 5


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jun 29, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I've beaten Resident Evil 4 for the PS2 in 13 hours.
> I have a birthmark that looks like a double ear piercing.
> I can make my stomach muscles undulate.
> I am allergic to cantaloupe.





NekoFox08 said:


> I've also beaten RE4 at least 9 times.



I think my record is 3 hours..

My legs can't go entirely straight, they're always bent so I'm shorter than I actually am.. And the back of my head is flat.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Hey don't you talk about spam you were the guy who called for the pear at the beginning of this thread and when the pear comes to a thread it is a spam thread



I plead guilty of calling upon the mighty Pear XD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

lol sry in Georgia dude, i got Furry Week Atlanta every march ^^

besides im only 14, ill go when im 16, or maybe next year if i get the courage to tell my parents ima furry

i know theyd be cool with it, just im so used not to telling RL people..

now telling my parents im BI, thatd be a death sentence 


PS back to topic: ive never played a game i havent beaten in 24 hours, thats main story line, not all side quests/secrets


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> from my knowledge, you're on it for using his signature pear... you NEVER use his pear XD


 
Yeah and not only that he used more crazy forms of it and thats why your on my list Retrocorn... and err fighting is out form of bonding wow you have crazy mood swings lonely yeesh one moment you want to beat the crap out of me next minute you are saying were like brothers.. massive contrast there XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm... I can make my foot point backwards.  I'm a herpetophile.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

well i was listening to KORN, then i listened to Coldplay.... remember music effects my emotions...

thank NekoFox for putting me in a good mood


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> now telling my parents im BI, thatd be a death sentence



hm, ye, I told my dad I was gay, and he kicked me out of his house, but you know what came out of it? I live with someone I can actually tolerate! XD

anyway, I always thought it would be more fierce if I ever came out as a furry to my parents... 

the weird part is, I've come out as a gay furry to all my friends, and now over half of my friends consider themselves furries XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I plead guilty of calling upon the *mighty *Pear XD


 
Yep i hope you have learnt your lesson XP but you called the pear mighty that means the pear is being more popular woohoo!!! ;D


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> hm, ye, I told my dad I was gay, and he kicked me out of his house, but you know what came out of it? I live with someone I can actually tolerate! XD
> 
> anyway, I always thought it would be more fierce if I ever came out as a furry to my parents...
> 
> the weird part is, I've come out as a gay furry to all my friends, and now over half of my friends consider themselves furries XD




HackFox is only on FA cause i told him im a furry, yay me for recruitin teh furrehs!


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol sry in Georgia dude, i got Furry Week Atlanta every march ^^
> 
> besides im only 14, ill go when im 16, or maybe next year if i get the courage to tell my parents ima furry
> 
> ...


 
i'm sure they won't care that much.. well i know my parents wouldn't and considering were brothers now.. well yeah make up your own mind XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> well i was listening to KORN, then i listened to Coldplay.... remember music effects my emotions...
> 
> thank NekoFox for putting me in a good mood



oh, yea... see? coldplay is amazing like that. I swear, I think they're like, magic. EVERY time I listen to coldplay, it's an automatic good mood for me =^_^=


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

it makes me tired too... i need some coffee now.. brb


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

9 people viewing this thread.. holy shit 

Anywho umm i have never looked at porn thats really weird XP


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> it makes me tired too... i need some coffee now.. brb



oh yea, that too, lol. then dun listen to "talk" by them... it puts me to sleep often XD


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> i have never looked at porn thats really weird XP



what?! ahem excuse my big bold letters... wow


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> what?! ahem excuse my big bold letters... wow


 
Whats so crazy about that eh XD it's called using your imagination.. ok XP


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> 9 people viewing this thread.. holy shit
> 
> Anywho umm i have never looked at porn thats really weird XP




HOLY SHIT!!!


oh yahPS im back with teh coffee, cheese soup and some french bread :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

0.-.0  The hell is with all the lists!?


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> 0.-.0 The hell is with all the lists!?


 
I came up with one first off and then the two others also made lists... so yeah thats kinda whats up with them


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> Whats so crazy about that eh XD it's called using your imagination.. ok XP



well, what about yiff? at least?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

back on track: I love almosteverything french, bread, cheeses,...vanilla, the culture...

my french teacher pumped it into my head, and now even my fursona's name is SÃ©bastien which was my french name


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 29, 2008)

*can't stand Coldplay* Had to get that out.


ANYWHO.  My second toes are longer than the first.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> *can't stand Coldplay* Had to get that out.
> 
> 
> ANYWHO.  My second toes are longer than the first.



lol then get out of this thread...now X3

lolz nah u can stay, but itl cost u 5 dowwa XD

PS how old r u Mr Fox?? O_O


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> *can't stand Coldplay* Had to get that out.



who... are you T_T

anyway, something weird about me, is that the word mount turns me on XD lol, I said this in another thread, just dun remember which

also, I LOVE james blunt (except for the song you're beautiful)


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, what about yiff? at least?


 
I don't like yiff believe it or not XD.. but yeah i was joking about never seeing porn before of course i have nobody my age could say they havn't 

Meh coldplay ain't too bad.. there so-so with me hehe and umm it's not hard to know who he is nekofox XD


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol sry in Georgia dude, i got Furry Week Atlanta every march ^^
> 
> besides im only 14, ill go when im 16, or maybe next year if i get the courage to tell my parents ima furry
> 
> ...



if i ever tell mine, i'll go with you, especialy since i'm just 2 hours away.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> who... are you T_T
> 
> anyway, something weird about me, is that the word mount turns me on XD lol, I said this in another thread, just dun remember which




uuhhh same with me, ive just seen it more times in referance with sex/ yiff so my body registers it like that X3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

Can read backwards and up-side down & backwards.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

I once snorted some pork faggots.
I can also burp the word faggot 32 times in a row.
I once filled a bath with pork faggots and gravy, it was nice till it got cold.
I once killed a man with a frozen pork faggot.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> uuhhh same with me, ive just seen it more times in referance with sex/ yiff so my body registers it like that X3



lol, would you know which picture I'm talking about when I refer to miu's yiff picture? ahem, that's what got me into the word mount, cause that fucking raccoon was mounting the shit out of tha... *cough*


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol then get out of this thread...now X3
> 
> lolz nah u can stay, but itl cost u 5 dowwa XD
> 
> PS *how old r u Mr Fox??* O_O


 
Umm my age is between 1-18 and why do you want to know anywhy thats personal information X3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

RetroCorn said:


> if i ever tell mine, i'll go with you, especialy since i'm just 2 hours away.



eh? I'm going! I wanna go with!


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> I don't like yiff believe it or not XD..


 
You're the odd one out here! 

Weird fact: Pinky fingers cannot be completely straight.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

My fursona is a fox and my FA name is Mr Fox and i like foxes because they are cool and my avatar pic is holding a pistol 

I bet you didn't know that strange fact about me

and oh noes a new poster run away and yeah i am the odd one out hehe


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I once snorted some pork faggots.
> I can also burp the word faggot 32 times in a row.
> I once filled a bath with pork faggots and gravy, it was nice till it got cold.
> I once killed a man with a frozen pork faggot.



lol, LizardKing.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> eh? I'm going! I wanna go with!



you can come too!!! 

we can have loads of fun.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> lol, would you know which picture I'm talking about when I refer to miu's yiff picture? ahem, that's what got me into the word mount, cause that fucking raccoon was mounting the shit out of tha... *cough*



umm no i would not. pm me link plz


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> lol, LizardKing.



yea, so funny... I don't want to get in an argument or anything, but I think he's just trying to antagonize me because I said I dun like the word faggot -_-


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm i'm gonna go play ps3 one more fact when i was 6 i broke my leg twice in a year :roll: same leg aswell.. i used to run around to much

And Neko you really shouldn't let it get to you


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol then get out of this thread...now X3
> 
> lolz nah u can stay, but itl cost u 5 dowwa XD
> 
> PS how old r u Mr Fox?? O_O



They put me to sleep(in a bad way).


I can type in a coherent and grammatically accurate manner on a forum.


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> umm no i would not. pm me link plz



link me as well please...


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

lols

weird fact i want to travel back into medieval times and be the most badass warrior ever


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 29, 2008)

My best friend is a crazy metalhead and is the only person I know that's not related to me that knows I'm a furry.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> My best friend is a crazy metalhead and is the only person I know that's not related to me that knows I'm a furry.


 
*pokes in eye* your back then and thats for posting the pear XD


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

Takun Lion said:


> I can type in a coherent and grammatically accurate manner on a forum.



I have an IQ of 172 and yet can accurately emulate a frozen cabbage.

Also I like pork faggots.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I have an IQ of 172 and yet can accurately emulate a frozen cabbage.
> 
> Also I like pork faggots.



lol mines only 160 XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

I have never taken a IQ test... maybe i should take one hehe


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lol mines only 160 XD


 
Only?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

do that and we can talk, lolz


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

crap the thread is dyeing...


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr Fox said:


> *pokes in eye* your back then and thats for posting the pear XD



Ze poke. IT DOES NOZZING!
Thanks for smudging my glasses!

I know someone who works the graveyard shift... in a hospital.


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> crap the thread is dyeing...


 
Then why'd you ignore my comment expressing my disbelief of your claimed IQ of 160.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

I came up with the word "Excelsia".  

UrbanDictionary lies!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

well it i contemplate things and scenarios for the hell of it XD


----------



## StormSong (Jun 29, 2008)

I can ressurect the dead.

No, really.


----------



## minihorse (Jun 29, 2008)

i um kinda like to suck on my toes


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 29, 2008)

StormSong said:


> I can ressurect the dead.



I can resurrect dead threads.
check it: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=652
look at the first date, then mine, the second.


----------



## Cero (Jun 29, 2008)

My middle and ring fingers on both hands are bent pretty far toward each other on the ends...


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

minihorse said:


> i um kinda like to suck on my toes



And you like people biting you in messages.

I mastered 34 martial arts while on holiday in Spain, including the almost forgotten art of Togg'af.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

weird fact.... I managed to get 2 guys nibble on each of my ears, and one guy bite my neck, all at once.... god that was a good day XD


----------



## minihorse (Jun 29, 2008)

huh


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm i just done a IQ test i got 110 appearently the average is 100 so i'm quite happy hehe and lonely you must be extremly intelligent to get 160 at 14 XD


----------



## Tudd (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> weird fact.... I managed to get 2 guys nibble on each of my ears, and one guy bite my neck, all at once.... god that was a good day XD


 
That one should go under accomplishment. 



Mr Fox said:


> Hmm i just done a IQ test i got 110 appearently the average is 100 so i'm quite happy hehe and lonely you must be extremly intelligent to get 160 at 14 XD


 
I've scored from 115 to 140. None of which I trust.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> weird fact.... I managed to get 2 guys nibble on each of my ears, and one guy bite my neck, all at once.... god that was a good day XD


 
Thats very similar to me actually i got two to bite my neck and one to nibble my arm.. those were during my "wild" years XD

Basically last year XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

StormSong said:


> I can ressurect the dead.
> 
> No, really.


 
OH RLY? you have gotz skillz my friend :razz:


----------



## minihorse (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> weird fact.... I managed to get 2 guys nibble on each of my ears, and one guy bite my neck, all at once.... god that was a good day XD


 

god i wish i could to that


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

I once had sex with 13 different women in one day, then punched Chuck Norris in the face and went home to eat some pork faggots. Pork faggots.


----------



## StormSong (Jun 29, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I once had sex with 13 different women in one day, then punched Chuck Norris in the face and went home to eat some pork faggots. Pork faggots.



I can vouch for this.

I was three of the different women, and Chuck Norris.

He is telling the truth.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I once had sex with 13 different women in one day, then punched Chuck Norris in the face and went home to eat some pork faggots. Pork faggots.



cool, about the sex thing... but I think we get that you like pork faggots T_T


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

ooooh yaaaaah


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

StormSong said:


> I can vouch for this.
> 
> I was three of the different women, and Chuck Norris.
> 
> He is telling the truth.


 
I concur


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> ooooh yaaaaah



oh yea what?


----------



## Monak (Jun 29, 2008)

Every person in my life that has died I have dreamed about them the night before they died <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Creepy as fuck


----------



## Gryffinswing (Jun 29, 2008)

The smell and taste of Sourdough bread can bring me to a near joygasm.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Gryffinswing said:


> The smell and taste of Sourdough bread can bring me to a near joygasm.



omg, I'm not the only one?! yay!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

Gryffinswing said:


> The smell and taste of Sourdough bread can bring me to a near joygasm.




Joygasm is now the word of the day X3


----------



## Gryffinswing (Jun 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> omg, I'm not the only one?! yay!


Hahah nopes.. sourdough bread drives me wild.  With just the right amount of butter on it.. makes my mouth water. @_@


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

lols X3, i had sourdough earlier with my cheesesoup, also had some french bread


----------



## Gryffinswing (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> lols X3, i had sourdough earlier with my cheesesoup, also had some french bread


And you didn't even share. 
;_;


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2008)

I eat salsa everyday.  I mean EVERYDAY.


----------



## Gryffinswing (Jun 29, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I eat salsa everyday.  I mean EVERYDAY.


Salsa is a staple in our house.
We have our own miniature funeral for each bottle of salsa we go through. ._.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

Gryffinswing said:


> Salsa is a staple in our house.
> We have our own miniature funeral for each bottle of salsa we go through. ._.



i likes teh cheesy salsa X3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

weird fact/question: I want sourdough bread right now... *NOW! *also, where or how do you make sourdough?! I haven't tastes the glory that is sourdough in ages! TT_TT

god I'm hungry -_- and that cheesesoup also sounds delicious

also, weird fact #2. I find that some weird names for food make it sound better. like whenever I say canned water, for some reason, it sounds like it'll taste better. same goes for cheese soup XD


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

sourdough is made by adding a certain bacteria that multiplies in it,and it gives it that nice aroma and sour taste


----------



## Gryffinswing (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i likes teh cheesy salsa X3


When I eat Con Queso it has to be like freshly prepared or else it doesn't taste right to me. @_@


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

RANDOMNESS!

my friend payed me 5 bucks to post it for no reason X3


----------



## codewolf (Jun 29, 2008)

i am actually a construct of the FA forums that goes around making sure people stick to the rules... i do not technically exist.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

that is pimp as hell codewolf X3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

a weird fact: I know more about the storyline of Metal gear solid than anyone else on this board... just try me T_T


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> that is pimp as hell codewolf X3



How dare you associate Codewolf with such a disgusting, deplorable thing as a pimp.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

I would, but i have never played MGS XD

oh yah, i dared all right


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> I would, but i have never played MGS XD
> 
> oh yah, i dared all right



And that post is how we know you were grown from the juice at the bottom of a can of Vienna Sausages.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> I would, but i have never played MGS XD
> 
> oh yah, i dared all right



lol, sure... *pokes*


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

i have no comment on that matter, and ive never even had a vienna sausage...


PS Neko, me and retro talk alot on Xbox Live, join us sometime even if its just for chatting X3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 29, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> And that post is how we know you were grown from the juice at the bottom of a can of Vienna Sausages.



aw, why so harsh?


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2008)

I shit precious stones and my urine grants eternal youth. I  maintain a wall 10 feet high at least 300m from my house to prevent the leak of awesome into non-awesomes. Were I to die, the average awesome level on the planet would drop by 17.5 degrees. Each drop of sweat I shed is carefully collected and used as an expensive treatment for those derived of sufficient awesome.

I also like pork faggots.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> i have no comment on that matter, and ive never even had a vienna sausage...



Underage B&


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 29, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> And that post is how we know you were grown from the juice at the bottom of a can of Vienna Sausages.


 
Wow your liking that comment today


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 29, 2008)

Mr. Fox, dont make me post a pear knockoff


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 29, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> Mr. Fox, dont make me post a pear knockoff



I CAN LOOK AT THIS TOTALLY NOT SAFE FOR WORK AT ALL LULZWORTHY OFFENDED PAGE WITHOUT BEING OFFENDED LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!111 XD

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Offended


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 29, 2008)

The wanna/b/'s in here are depressing.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 29, 2008)

this thread is now decidedly full of fail and officially more than off topic than it should be


----------

